# Purebred?



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I kinda think she looks pb to me


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

From those pics I agree


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Did someone crop her ears???


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

oh wow I didnt notice that looks like it


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok i have a message in to the shelter, I may just have to go get her, if her ears are done I can bet a vet didnt do it poor baby. Here are larger pictures. she likes toys maybe an agility dog for me 

Petfinder Pet Photo


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She looks like a beautiful bi-color shep to me, but I agree her ears look like someone did a bad crop job on them. Could've cut them as a pup, and they've stood up naturally since then.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I to think she looks like a bicolor,,pretty girl ! and yeah something funky going on with the ears..How old is she?


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

They dont have an age on her or any info on her she is at a shelter so they probably dont have much info on her. I am waiting for an e-mail back she is so darn cute. My friend drove by the shelter on her way home from work and said it was packed so she is probably already adopted which would be good too!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't assume that just because a shelter is packed that it means dogs are being adopted....

You might be surprised how many tire kickers go to shelters. I've even heard stories of parents taking their kids to shelters because it's free and the kids get to see and pet all the different animals.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

BTW, she looks 5 months or so (just based on those pics), but the teeth will narrow that down better.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Her eyes are beautiful full of life she is adorable


----------

